# Diskussion - Die besten Hochhausstädte im deutschsprachigen Raum



## KlausDiggy

*Diskussion - Die besten Hochhausstädte im deutschsprachigen Raum*

*Kriterien des Rankings*

Anzahl der Hochhäuser (200m/100m/90m/80m...)
Zukünftige Entwicklung
Dichte der Skyline
Architekturstile 



Dreidecker said:


> Noch mal zur Diskussion um die Hochhausstädte: Mir kommt die Diskussion nicht so arg vor. Du hast ja selbst gefragt, ob jemand anders reihen würde. Es sind nur vier oder fünf Gegenpositionen, wenn überhaupt, das ist ja verkraftbar, oder? Und um die Fotos gehts ja gar nicht, sondern um das Ranking. Da kann man ja Ratschläge einbringen. Ich würde dich bitten, die Liste wieder online zu stellen! Ich finde sie sehr gut und interesant. Und ob jatzt Mannheim vor Essen ist oder umgekehrt, ist nicht der entscheidende Punkt, finde ich.
> LG
> 3D




*Hier mein Ranking*
*SB* steht für Skylinebonus = der Grund warum ich diese Stadt höher positioniert habe.

*1. Frankfurt/Main* 
Fertig-T/O (5*200m+ | 14*150m+ | 31*100m+) 
U/C (3x150m | 5x100m)
Geplant (1*200m+ | 4*150m+ | 12*100m+)
*2. Wien* 
Fertig (2*200m | 3*150m | 13*100m) 
U/C (4*100m)
Geplant (0*200 | 3*150m | 17*100m)
*3. Berlin *
Fertig-T/O (11*100m)
Geplant (4*150m | 6*100m)
*4. Köln* 
Fertig (10*100m)
*5. München* 
Fertig (6*100m)
*6. Hamburg*
Fertig (3*100m)(5*90m)
*7. Düsseldorf* 
Fertig (3*100m)(2*90m)
Geplant (3*100m)
*8. Essen* *SB*
Fertig (2*100m)(1*90m)(3*80m)
*9. Mannheim*
Fertig (3*100m)(2*90m)
*10. Basel* 
Fertig (1*150m | 2*100m)
*11. Bonn* 
Fertig (1*150m | 2*100m)
*12. Zürich* 
Fertig (1*100m)(1*90m)(4*80m)
*13. Leipzig* 
Fertig (1*100m)(2*90m)
*14. Offenbach* *SB*
Fertig (1*100m)
*15. Dortmund*
Fertig (1*90m)(2*80m)
*16. Linz* *SB*
Fertig (1*90m)(2*70)
Geplant (2*90m)(1*80m)(2*70m)




*Städte mit nur einen 100m Turm und/oder einer kleinen Zahl an Hh.*

Jena (1*100m)
Bremerhaven (1*100m)
Nürnberg (1*100m)
Winterthur (1*100m)(1*90m)
Augsburg (1*100m)
Lübeck (1*100m)
Timmendorf (1*100m)
Fellbach (1*100m)
Hannover (2*90m)
Mainz (2*90m)
Eschborn *SB*
Vernier
Chemnitz
Genf
Halle/Saale
Pratteln


----------



## KlausDiggy

Welche Hochhausstädte fallen euch noch zu dieser Liste ein ?
Würdet ihr das Ranking genauso besetzen oder einiges anders machen ?

Schreibt mir dazu und postet Bilder um eure Meinung zu untermauern.


----------



## Trent Boyett

Natürlich ist mir klar das jeder seine eigene Stadt lieber weiter oben sehen möchte, aber von Essen haste ja echt'n shice Bild genommen. Ersetz das doch bitte mit diesem hier, und dann überdenke nochmal deine Reihenfolge... 









Quelle: Stadt Essen


Oder geht's tatsächlich nur um Höhe und Anzahl? Dann müßte doch aber auch Jena vor Nürnberg sein, oder?

Ansonsten schöner Thread! :check:


----------



## il fenomeno

auch beim frankfurt bild hat sich diggy mal wieder mühe gegeben, die schlechteste perspektive zu wählen.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Was war an der Perspektive auszusetzen. Es zeigt fasst alle Hochhäuser Frankfurts im Gegensatz zur immer gleichen Main-Perspektive die doch langsam langweilig wird.


----------



## il fenomeno

in der südansicht sieht die skyline sehr zerfleddert aus und die höhepunkte stehen am rand, während es in der mitte einheitshöhe ist. am besten gefällt mir die nordwest-perspektive, also von hochheim etc aus.


----------



## Avangard-55

il fenomeno said:


> auch beim frankfurt bild hat sich diggy mal wieder mühe gegeben, die schlechteste perspektive zu wählen.


Da Frankfurt aus allen Perspektiven Nr. 1 ist, macht das doch keinen Unterschied. :lol:


----------



## il fenomeno

auch wieder wahr


----------



## Dreidecker

Schöner Thread! München an fünfter Stelle - hättte ich nicht gedacht! Schön, dass du Linz nicht vergessen hast! Die werden bald nachlegen! 1 x 60, 2 x 70 und 2 x 90 stehen auf der Liste. Seit sie wieder 200.000 Einwohner haben, trauen sie sich!


----------



## erbse

Mir persönlich steht Essen auch zu weit hinten. Bochum ebenfalls. Mannheim viel zu weit vorn, finde ich ganz schlimm. Da könntest auch gleich den Datzeberg in Neubrandenburg vornan setzen.



il fenomeno said:


> am besten gefällt mir die nordwest-perspektive, also von hochheim etc aus.


Zeige mal, danke.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Du darfst natürlich auch gern eine eigene Liste erstellen. 
Dafür ist dieses Forum da, dass man darüber diskutiert und seine eigenen Vorstellungen vertritt. Ich bin jetzt persönlich nicht 
vordergründig nach der Schönheit gegangen, sondern nach Höhe und Anzahl der Hochhäuser eine Stadt.

Deswegen heißt dieser Thread auch nicht "beste Skylines", sondern "beste Hochhausstädte".


----------



## erbse

"Beste" suggeriert eben ein Qualitätsmerkmal.  Aber passt schon. Ich kau darauf nochmal länger rum und teile dann ggf. mein Ranking mit.


----------



## il fenomeno

erbse said:


> Zeige mal, danke.


der dreh. meinte übrigens hofheim statt hochheim, verschreiber. 
https://c8.staticflickr.com/6/5472/10858099663_cba2da227a_b.jpg


----------



## Vale95

Schade dass Graz hier nie sein wird...hat potential... 

bin neidisch auf linz, so viele neue projekte in planung. :hide:


----------



## Dreidecker

Ja, die Grazer sind Hochhaus-Einkürzungs-Weltmeister...


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt braucht eure Stimme!* kay:


----------



## Dreidecker

Was in Wien in nächster Zeit kommt:

Projekte in Bau/Planung

1 168m DC Tower II (2020) Soll gebaut werden


















2 163m Danube Flats (2019) Vor Bau, derzeit Baugrundfreimachung










3 155m Forum Tower (2020) 









Quelle: Hit _by_the_Neptunes auf Flickr

4 130m Marina Tower I (2017) Baubeginn demnächst zu erwarten, aber als Wohnhochhaus.









Quelle

5 130m Waterfront Handelskai (offen)

6 122m MGC Plaza III (2018) 









Quelle

7 120m Viertel Zwei Plus I (2021)








Goya Architcts. Wettbewerbsbeitrag.

8 120m DC Tower III (offen) In weiter Ferne

9 117m Austro Control Zentrale (2019)









Quelle: Ausstellungsfoto Hit_by_the _Neptunes

10 116m Gate II (2019)









Quelle: Ausstellungsfoto Hit_by_the Neptunes

11 115m Orbi Tower (2017) In Bau
12 114m TrIIIple III (2021) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung
13 110m City Gate Tower (2015) fertig
14 110m Forum Home (2018)
15 110m MGC Plaza II (2018)
16 110m TrIIIple II (2019) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung
17 110m Monte Laa Büroturm (offen)
18 105m ASA Tower (offen) Wohl abgesagt
19 101m TrIIIple I (2019) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung
20 100m Monte Laa Wohnturm I (2017) In Bau








My Sky (60 m) rechts, 100m-Wohnturm links, Foto: Hit_by_the_Neptunes
21 100m Marina Tower II (offen)
22 92m Leopold Tower (2015) Fertig
23 90m Viertel Zwei Plus II (2021)
24 88m The Icon Vienna I (2017) In Bau
25 84m HoHo Aspern (2017) Vor Baubeginn
26 80m Hochhaus Dresdner Straße (offen)
27 80m Nordbahnhof I (offen)
28 80m Nordwestbahnhof I (bis 2025)
29 80m Nordwestbahnhof II (bis 2025)
30 80m Nordwestbahnhof III (bis 2025)
31 80m Nordwestbahnhof IV (bis 2025)
32 73m Hochhaus Eislaufverein (2019) „Nachdenkpause“ = Überarbeitung
33 70m Asfinag Zentrale (2020) Verschoben
34 66m Nordbahnhof II (bis 2025)
35 66m Nordbahnhof III (bis 2025)
36 66m Nordbahnhof IV (bis 2025)
37 65m My Sky Monte Laa (2017) In Bau
38 60m Nordbahnhof V (bis 2025)
39 60m Nordbahnhof VI (bis 2025)
40 60m Nordbahnhof VII (bis 2025)
41 60m The Icon Vienna II (2017)
42 60m Skytower Buwog (2016)
43 60m Quartier Belvedere Central (2018)
44 60m Komet Gründe (2018)
45 60m Baufeld B.03 Hauptbahnhof (2018)
46 60m Am Schweizer Garten I (2019)
47 60m Am Schweizer Garten II (2019)
48 60m Am Schweizer Garten III (2019)
49 60m Park Apartments I (2018) In Bau
50 60m Park Apartments II (2018) In Bau
51 60m Park Apartments III (2018) In Bau
52 60m Park Apartments IV (2018) In Bau
53 60m Park Apartments V (2018) In Bau
54 Quartier Belvedere Mitte 60m In Bau

Ist in Arbeit. Weitere Renders werden folgen.


----------



## Dreidecker

Ich teile den Post, damit er nicht zu groß wird.

11 115m Orbi Tower (2017) In Bau









Quelle: Hit_by_the_Neptunes

12 114m TrIIIple III (2021) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung









Quelle

13 110m City Gate Tower (2015) fertig









Quelle

14 110m Forum Home (2018) (Bild siehe oben, Post #17 Bild drei, links)

15 110m MGC Plaza II (2018)
16 110m TrIIIple II (2019) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung (Bild siehe oben)
17 110m Monte Laa Büroturm (offen)
18 105m ASA Tower (offen) Wohl abgesagt
19 101m TrIIIple I (2019) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung (Bild siehe oben)
20 100m Monte Laa Wohnturm I (2017) In Bau
21 100m Marina Tower II (offen)
22 92m Leopold Tower (2015) Fertig
23 90m Viertel Zwei Plus II (2021)
24 88m The Icon Vienna I (2017) In Bau
25 84m HoHo Aspern (2017) Vor Baubeginn
26 80m Hochhaus Dresdner Straße (offen)
27 80m Nordbahnhof I (offen)
28 80m Nordwestbahnhof I (bis 2025)
29 80m Nordwestbahnhof II (bis 2025)
30 80m Nordwestbahnhof III (bis 2025)
31 80m Nordwestbahnhof IV (bis 2025)
32 73m Hochhaus Eislaufverein (2019) „Nachdenkpause“ = Überarbeitung
33 70m Asfinag Zentrale (2020) Verschoben
34 66m Nordbahnhof II (bis 2025)
35 66m Nordbahnhof III (bis 2025)
36 66m Nordbahnhof IV (bis 2025)
37 65m My Sky Monte Laa (2017) In Bau
38 60m Nordbahnhof V (bis 2025)
39 60m Nordbahnhof VI (bis 2025)
40 60m Nordbahnhof VII (bis 2025)
41 60m The Icon Vienna II (2017)
42 60m Skytower Buwog (2016)
43 60m Quartier Belvedere Central (2018)
44 60m Komet Gründe (2018)
45 60m Baufeld B.03 Hauptbahnhof (2018)
46 60m Am Schweizer Garten I (2019)
47 60m Am Schweizer Garten II (2019)
48 60m Am Schweizer Garten III (2019)
49 60m Park Apartments I (2018) In Bau
50 60m Park Apartments II (2018) In Bau
51 60m Park Apartments III (2018) In Bau
52 60m Park Apartments IV (2018) In Bau
53 60m Park Apartments V (2018) In Bau
54 Quartier Belvedere Mitte 60m In Bau

Ist in Arbeit. Weitere Renders werden folgen.


----------



## Dreidecker

*Die Wiener Skyline wird sich in mehreren Clustern gruppieren:*

1. Die Donaucity mit den höchsten Türmen (DC-Tower 1 und 2, 250m und 168m), Danube Flats (140m) und Hochhaus Neue Donau und von ihr nach Norden die Wagramer Straße mit weiteren Hochhäusern wie dem IDZ, dem Forum Donaustadt und CityGate und Leopold Tower.
2. Wienerberg mit den Twin Towers und einigen Wohntürmen und
Monta Laa mit vier Wohn- und Bürotürmen 110, 100, 80 (Porr-Zentrale) und 60m
3. Town-Town, Triiiple, Gate 2 bei den Gasometern und MGC-Plaza (3x ca 120m) in Erdberg am Donaukanal 
4. Donau-Marina mit MarinaCity-Tower (130m) und Waterfront Handelskai (noch in weiter Ferne)
5. Donaukanal/Innenstadt (4 80m-Gebäude)
6. Messe/Prater mit Viertel2 und Viertel2+
7. Wien Mitte mit Justizturm (98m), Wien Mitte und Hilton
8. Millenium Tower (202m) am Handelskai mit möglicherweise einem weiteren Hochhaus, und auf der anderen Donauseite, etwas abseits, dem Florido-Tower
9. Entwicklungsgebiet Hauptbahnhof mit der ÖBB-Zentrale, 88m und dem Icon Vienna, 88m + etlichen 60m-Gebäuden.
10. Wien Nordbahnhof und Nordwestbahnhof/Dresdnerstraße/Höchstädtplatz mit mehreren 80m-Türmen.
11. Entwicklungsgebiet Muthgasse/Donaukanal in Döbling (60 - 80m)


----------



## Dreidecker

Aktuelles Bild von Linz:








Quelle


----------



## Sam96

Dreidecker said:


> *Die Wiener Skyline wird sich in mehreren Clustern gruppieren:*
> 
> 1. Die Donaucity mit den höchsten Türmen (DC-Tower 1 und 2, 250m und 168m)


Der DC Tower ist nur 220m hoch, die Antenne zählt nicht.


----------



## Dreidecker

Wir haben uns entschlossen, den Aufbau mitzuzählen, da er nicht allein als Antenne konzipiert war. Die Antennenanlage ist jetzt erst draufgekommen, obwohl der Turm schon seit 3 Jahren fertig ist. Wir haben den Aufbau als Gebäudeteil aufgefasst.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hoch33 müsste laut Rendering der kleiner Rohbau sein.
Die Balkone und der kleiner Anbau stimmen aus dieser Perspektive überein.



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>











http://hoch33.at/


----------



## Dreidecker

Neues aus Wien...


----------



## KlausDiggy

Wiens Donau City bekommt Zuwachs. Sehr erfreulich.
:applause:


----------



## Dreidecker

Sieht aus, als würde man jetzt schön langsam an die Fertigstellung gehen. Ein kleines Grundstück ist weiter hinten neben dem Andromeda Tower noch frei, da kommen DC-Flats drauf, Höhe unbekannt, wahrscheinlich nicht hoch... Und der DC 2 sollte wohl demnächst auch in die Socken kommen. 
Dann wäre noch der Streifen vorn am Wasser. Der wird wohl nur verbaut, wenn die Baulandreserven endgültig zu Ende gehen...


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt 2025*



 Commerzbank Tower | 259m
 Messeturm | 256m
 FOUR Frankfurt (1) | 228m
 Westend Tower | 208m
 Main Tower | 200m
 Tower 185 | 200m
 Omniturm | 190m
 ONE | 190m
 Trianon | 186m
 EZB-HQ | 185m
 Grand Tower | 172m
 FOUR Frankfurt (2) | 172m
 Taunusturm | 170m
 Opernturm | 170m
 Silberturm | 166m
 Westend Gate | 159m
 Marienturm | 155m
 Deutsche Bank Türme (1) | 155m
 Deutsche Bank Türme (2) | 155m
 Skyper | 154m
 Eurotower | 148m
 Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m
 FBC | 142m
 City Haus | 142m
 One Forty West | 140m
 Neuer Henninger Turm | 140m
 Gallileo | 136m
 Nextower | 136m
 Pollux | 130m
 Grand Central | 130m
 Spin Tower | 128m
 Garden Tower | 127m
 FOUR Frankfurt (3) | 120m
 Messe Torhaus | 117m
 Japan Center | 115m
 Park Tower | 115m
 IBC | 112m
 Westhafen Tower | 112m
 Eurotheum | 110m
 WinX | 110m
 Büro Center Nibelungenplatz | 110m
 Neue Mainzer Str. 32-36 | 108,5m
 FOUR Frankfurt (4) | 100m
 Porsche Design Tower | 100m
 Messeeingang Süd | 100m
 99 West | 100m
 Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m


----------



## erbse

Gibt so einige deutsche Städte bei "Rate our Skylines", die mal frischer bebildert werden könnten 

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=25935245


----------



## erbse

*Düsseldorf*



SputnikBooster said:


> Bild: Andreas Endermann, Rheinische Post


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233981&page=8


----------



## KlausDiggy

Cooler Fund, Erbse. kay:


----------



## MetroSilesia

Ich finde es überhaupt nicht schön. Eine sehr unglückliche Perspektive. Weder die Skyline ist schön, noch der Rest... Könnte auch fast als Favela durchgehen, wenn die Kirchtürme nicht wären. Wenn ich die Stadt und Hochhäuser nicht kennen würde, hätte ich zuerst an Südamerika oder Afrika gedacht. Beim genauen Blick fallen aber Stumpen statt Türme auf, somit doch eher Europa und vorrangig Deutschland. Diese Ansicht Düsseldorfs kann man sich völlig sparen!


----------



## erbse

Gibt nicht viele Perspektiven, bei denen überhaupt eine Düsseldorfer Skyline erkennbar wäre.

Beim Rest: So sehen eben die heterogenen Dachlandschaften der von Nachkriegsarchitektur durchsetzten (west)deutschen Großstädte aus. Von Stuttgart, Köln usw. könnte man ganz ähnliche Bilder machen.


----------



## Dreidecker

Neues Render der DonauCity, Wien:








Quelle

DC2 und DC3 (der Kleine weiter hinten, 100 m) sollten ab 2019 und 2018 gebaut werden


----------



## erbse

Hat was von La Defense im Mini-Format, mit den solitären Hochhäusern ohne Sockelbauten, dieser großen Plaza und den verschlungenen Monsterstraßen.


----------



## Patrick

"Skyline" Koblenz


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Urbanuser

*..aufgrund offensichtlicher bereits vielerorts reger bautätigkeiten in wien...*

möchte ich hier - nicht zuletzt einer gewissen uns aller behaftender vorfreude zur derzeitigen HH lage in wien nur kurz und bündig anmerken....

...derzeit befinden sich mit den trIIIples, marinacity, austrocontrol u. dc.3 so gut wie 6 HHobjekte in bau. ( schon das hat es in den besten boomzeiten um die jahrtausendwende nicht gegeben...)

...2019 sollten dc 2 und forum home dazukommen - das wären dann etwa bis ende nächsten jahres 8 HHobjekte in bau....

...2020 sollten dann danube flats, forum tower, gate II oder das eine oder andere von den mgc plaza dazukommen....ende 2020 also nach vorsichtiger schätzung ca. 11 o. 12 HHobjekte in bau...

...2021 sollte dann mit den beginn der möglichen restlichen mgc plaza projekten, dem viertel 2 plus und vielleicht auch am monte laa ein vorläufiger höhepunkt an in bau befindlichen HH in wien sein.

.... natürlich können sich einzelne projekte in diesem zeitraum mit baubeginn individuell verschieben oder insgesamt um ein oder zwei jahre nach hinten verschieben - mir geht es eigentlich nur um die tatsache daß - wenn alles so läuft - und das ist durchaus im bereich des realistischen - bis etwa 2021 bis 2023 in wien ungefähr 16 bis 17 neue HH projekte umgesetzt werden könnten und zum größtenteil auch bereits sein werden. man muß sich daß einmal auf der zunge zergehen lassen ... wird das der vorläufig letzte HH boom für wien für die nächsten 30-40 jahren sein..? .. oder vielleicht überhaupt der letzte....zumindest zu unser aller lebzeiten hier...?


----------



## miau

^^ Warum sollte es der letzte Hochhausboom auf viele Jahre hin sein? Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Normalisierung und Hochhäuser werden regelmässig gebaut.


----------



## Dreidecker

In Wien kann man das nie so genau sagen, zumal man auch nicht sagen kann, was bei den nächsten Wahlen herauskommt. Die Hochhausfeindlichen sind eher auf der Gewinnerstraße...


----------



## KlausDiggy

Wie ist der Stand bei österreichischen Hochhausprojekten ?


----------



## Dreidecker

Die wichtigsten Wiener Projekte: Marina City (136m) und DC 3 (100m) sind in Bau, ebenso der Austro Control Tower (133m) und Triiiple (3x 100m) und das Holzhochhaus in der Seestadt (80m); DC 2 (178m) und Danube Flats könnten heuer losgehen, bei Danube Flats ist grad die Baugrundfreimachung. Forum Donaustadt (140 und 90m) könnte auch heuer losgehen, ebenso Gate 2 bei den Gasometern, am Nordbahnhof-Gelände warten wir auf einige Midrises, ebenso im Viertel2plus. Auf den 3. Turm in Monta Laa werden wir wohl noch lang warten müssen. Die Park Apartements (60m) werden fertig werden, ein weiterer 60m-Block ist dort in Bau.
Linz: Der Bruckner Tower (97m) ist in Bau, der Tower beim Frachtenbahnhof ("Grüne Mitte") ist schon recht weit gediehen, die "Drei Türme" (90, 70 und 50m südlich des Friedhofs sind in Planung, der Bulgari-Tower (66m) ständig verschoben und der Weinturm ist abgesagt. Ein neues Projekt, Neubau3 bei der Tabakfabrik, ist noch in Planung.
In Graz ist der Science Tower seit einiger Zeit fertig, wächst das Reininghaus-Viertel (68m) und das Quartier Hoch 2 (76 und 65m) ist noch in der Warteschleife. Der Az2W-Tower (72m) könnte heuer gestartet werden.
In Salzburg ist der Cool Mama-Hoteltower (vormals Messetower) fertig, und der Perron (50m) im Fertigwerden.
Innsbruck: P2 fast fertig, und für den P3 wird grade der Bestand demoliert.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Danke für die Übersicht, Dreidecker


Auf Wien kommen spannende Zeiten zu. 
Gibt es auch Aussicht auf neue Hochhausstandorte ?

Hier eine aktualisierte Übersicht aller Frankfurter-Hochhausprojekte


*Status: **Endhöhe erreicht - In Bau*

*1.* ONE | 191 m | *In Bau*
*2.* Omniturm | 190 m | *Endhöhe erreicht*
*3.* Grand Tower | 172 m |*Endhöhe erreicht*
*4.* Marienturm | 155 m | *Endhöhe erreicht*
*5.* One Forty West | 140 m | *In Bau*
*6.* Spin Tower | 128 m | *In Bau*
*7.* EDEN | 98 m | *In Bau*
*8.* Wohnhochhaus Sommerhoff Park | 66 m | *In Bau*
*9. *DB-Tower | 60 m | *In Bau*


*Status: Revitalisierung *
*1.* Global Tower | 108,6 m | *Revitalisierung*
*2.* 160 Park View | 96 m | *Revitalisierung*
*3.* Riverpark Tower | 95 m | *Revitalisierung*
*4.* Blue Horizon | 69 m | *Revitalisierung*


*Status: Abriss (Bestand)- Bauvorbereitung - **Genehmigt*

*1.* FOUR 1 (Office 1) | 228m | *Bauvorbereitung*
*2.* FOUR 2 (Resid. + Hotel) | 173m | *Bauvorbereitung*
*3.* FOUR 3 (Residential) | 120m | *Bauvorbereitung*
*4.* Messeeingang Süd | 118m | *Genehmigt (2019)*
*5.* FOUR 4 (Office 2) | 100m | *Bauvorbereitung*
*6.* High Lines "Drei Schwestern" | 85 m, 50 m, 40 m | *Abriss (Bestand)*
*7.* Porsche Design Tower | 80 m | *Bauvorbereitung*


*Status: In Planung*

*1.* Millennium Tower | ???m |*In Planung*
*2.* Fraspa Tower | ~200m | *In Planung*
*3.* HH Polizeipräsidium | ???m | *In Planung*
*4.* Grand Central | 140m | *In Planung* 
*5.* 99 West | 106m | *In Planung *
*6.* Hafenpark Quartier (Honsell-Dreieck) | 80 m, 60 m, 17 fl, 15 fl |*In Planung*
*7.* FAZ-Hochhaus | 66 m | *In Planung*
*8.* Cascada | 60 m *In Planung*
*9.* Neubauten Bundesbank Zentrale | 3 x 60 m | *In Planung*


----------



## Abendrot

Sehr gut das jetzt endlich begonnen wird.

15 Hochhäuser über 100 Meter sollten insgesamt in den nächsten Jahren in Wien entstehen.

DC Tower 2 175m
Danube Flats 163m
Forum Donaustadt 1 150m
Austro Control 137m
Marina Tower 136m
The Marks 1 126m
Gate 2 120m
Viertel 2 Plus 120m
Triiiple 1 114m
The Marks 2 114m
Forum Donaustadt 2 110m
Triiiple 2 110m
The Marks 3 109m
Triiiple 3 101m
DC Tower 3 100m


----------



## Dreidecker

Ich hab den Abendrot-Post auch da herkopiert, ist aktueller als meine Auflistung oben, The Marks kommt dazu, hieß bisher MGC-Plaza.
Neu ist ein projekt mit zwei Hochhäusern am Prater-Glacis, ca 70 und 80 m, gibt noch keinen Thread, da unbekannt, wie realsitisch.


----------



## Dreidecker

Äh, auf welches Millenium bezieht sich der Frankfurter Millenium Tower??


----------



## KlausDiggy

Der Millennium war ursprünglich für die Jahrtausendwende geplant. 
Bisher gibt's noch keinen neuen Namen für das Projekt.

Dazu der zuletzt veröffentlichte Bericht: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/frankfurter-europaviertel-bekommt-neues-hochhaus-15843828.html


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hochhausprojekte in Zürich und Umgebung
*




Manolo_B2 said:


> *Zürich City*
> Westlink Wien/Berlin | 80m | 2017
> Vulcano | 3x ca. 80m | 2018
> Europaallee | 53m | 2019
> Freilager | 3x 40m | 2016
> Andreasturm | 80m | 2018
> Franklinturm| 80m | 2019
> Hochhäuser Hardturm | 2x 137m | >2020
> Hochhaus Areal Güterbahnhof | ca. 80m | ?
> Wolkenwerk A | 80m | 2020
> Wolkenwerk B | 69m | 2020
> Wolkenwerk C | 75m | 2020
> Wolkenwerk D | 60m | 2020
> Hochhaus Badenerstrasse | ca. 70m | ?
> Labitzkeareal 1 | 64m | ?
> Labitzkeareal 2 | 47m | ?
> Tramdepot Hard | 2x ca. 60m | 2020
> Regensbergbrücke | ?m | >2018
> 
> *Suburbs*
> Dübendorf | Jabee-Tower | 100m | 2019 --> (Jabee)
> Wallisellen | Serliana | 68m | 2019
> Brüttisellen| Brüttisellertor | 60m | ? --> (Rimaplan)
> Dübendorf | Giessen | 80m | ?
> Dübendorf | Wohnpark ternary | 54m | ?
> Effretikon | 3 Hochhäuser | 50m | ?
> 
> *Greater Zurich Area*
> Aarau | Torfeld | 3x 75m | ?
> Baden | ABB-Areal | 2x 60m | ?
> Spreitenbach | Neumatt | 2x 95m | ?
> Spreitenbach | Tivoli-Garten | 2x 60m | ?
> Spreitenbach | Sandäcker | 50m | ?
> Neuhausen | Industrieplatz | 40m | 2019
> Neuhausen | RhyTech-Areal 1 | 75m | 2021 (>)
> Neuhausen | RhyTech-Areal 2 | 58m | 2021 (>)
> Rotkreuz | Suurstoffi Aglaya | 70m | ? (>)


----------



## HD

KlausDiggy said:


> Danke für die Übersicht, Dreidecker
> 
> 
> Auf Wien kommen spannende Zeiten zu.
> Gibt es auch Aussicht auf neue Hochhausstandorte ?
> 
> Hier eine aktualisierte Übersicht aller Frankfurter-Hochhausprojekte
> 
> 
> *Status: **Endhöhe erreicht - In Bau*
> 
> *1.* ONE | 191 m | *In Bau*
> *2.* Omniturm | 190 m | *Endhöhe erreicht*
> *3.* Grand Tower | 172 m |*Endhöhe erreicht*
> *4.* Marienturm | 155 m | *Endhöhe erreicht*
> *5.* One Forty West | 140 m | *In Bau*
> *6.* Spin Tower | 128 m | *In Bau*
> *7.* EDEN | 98 m | *In Bau*
> *8.* Wohnhochhaus Sommerhoff Park | 66 m | *In Bau*
> *9. *DB-Tower | 60 m | *In Bau*
> 
> 
> *Status: Revitalisierung *
> *1.* Global Tower | 108,6 m | *Revitalisierung*
> *2.* 160 Park View | 96 m | *Revitalisierung*
> *3.* Riverpark Tower | 95 m | *Revitalisierung*
> *4.* Blue Horizon | 69 m | *Revitalisierung*
> 
> 
> *Status: Abriss (Bestand)- Bauvorbereitung - **Genehmigt*
> 
> *1.* FOUR 1 (Office 1) | 228m | *Bauvorbereitung*
> *2.* FOUR 2 (Resid. + Hotel) | 173m | *Bauvorbereitung*
> *3.* FOUR 3 (Residential) | 120m | *Bauvorbereitung*
> *4.* Messeeingang Süd | 118m | *Genehmigt (2019)*
> *5.* FOUR 4 (Office 2) | 100m | *Bauvorbereitung*
> *6.* High Lines "Drei Schwestern" | 85 m, 50 m, 40 m | *Abriss (Bestand)*
> *7.* Porsche Design Tower | 80 m | *Bauvorbereitung*
> 
> 
> *Status: In Planung*
> 
> *1.* Millennium Tower | ???m |*In Planung*
> *2.* Fraspa Tower | ~200m | *In Planung*
> *3.* HH Polizeipräsidium | ???m | *In Planung*
> *4.* Grand Central | 140m | *In Planung*
> *5.* 99 West | 106m | *In Planung *
> *6.* Hafenpark Quartier (Honsell-Dreieck) | 80 m, 60 m, 17 fl, 15 fl |*In Planung*
> *7.* FAZ-Hochhaus | 66 m | *In Planung*
> *8.* Cascada | 60 m *In Planung*
> *9.* Neubauten Bundesbank Zentrale | 3 x 60 m | *In Planung*


FAZ-Hochhaus ist in Bau
Cascada ist nun Solid Home, ist 66m und auch in Bau
Hafenpark Quartier besteht aus einem 60m Büroturm (in Planung), 2 Wohnhochhäusern mit 58m und 52m (in Bau) und einem Hotel 40m (in Bau).

Fehlt da nicht noch das Hotel auf der Mole 60m (in Planung)?


----------



## HD

Den Kleinkram im Gateway Gardens könnte man auch in die Liste aufnehmen:

Europa Center Gateway Gardens ca 60m in Vorbereitung
B'mine ca 45m in Bau



Ausserdem fehlt das Virage 93m - Revitalisierung in Planung



Edit: noch mehr Kleinkram:
Edge 70m in Planung

Westpark 60m in Planung

Wohnturm Schwedler Trio 51m in Planung (soll im Sommer in Bau gehen)

Kennedyallee 87 ca 49m (in Vorbereitung)

Hochhaus am Danziger Platz ca 45m in Planung


----------



## HD

Im Grenzgebiet Frankfurt/Offenbach tut sich auch einiges:

Kaiser-Hochhaus I* 110m in Planung
Kaiserlei-Quartier III ca 90m in Planung
Kap - Atlantic Hotel 75m in Planung
Kaiserlei-Quartier I (Revitalisierung) 75m in Bau
Kaiserlei-Neue Mitte-Hochhaus* ca 75m in Planung
Kaiserlei-Hochhaus II* 75m in Planung
Hochhaus-Kaiserlei-Nordost* 75m in Planung
Mainhafentower 70m in Planung
Kap - Design Offices 62m in Planung
Kaiserlei-Quartier II (Revitalisierung) 60m in Bau
The X (Revitalisierung) 55m in Bau
Wohnturm Berliner Str 43-47 ca50m in Planung
Herrnreinweg 5 (Revitalisierung) 45m in Planung
Westliches Kaiserlei 5 x 45m* in Planung
Kap - Bürogebäude 40m in Planung

* Teil des Kaiserlei-Masterplans ohne konkrete Projekte


----------



## Dreidecker

Sam96 said:


> Der DC Tower ist nur 220m hoch, die Antenne zählt nicht.


Wird bei Emporis mit 250 m geführt.


----------



## Georg Nowotny

Dreidecker said:


> Ich teile den Post, damit er nicht zu groß wird.
> 
> 11 115m Orbi Tower (2017) In Bau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Hit_by_the_Neptunes
> 
> 12 114m TrIIIple III (2021) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 13 110m City Gate Tower (2015) fertig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 14 110m Forum Home (2018) (Bild siehe oben, Post #17 Bild drei, links)
> 
> 15 110m MGC Plaza II (2018)
> 16 110m TrIIIple II (2019) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung (Bild siehe oben)
> 17 110m Monte Laa Büroturm (offen)
> 18 105m ASA Tower (offen) Wohl abgesagt
> 19 101m TrIIIple I (2019) Derzeit Baugrundfreimachung (Bild siehe oben)
> 20 100m Monte Laa Wohnturm I (2017) In Bau
> 21 100m Marina Tower II (offen)
> 22 92m Leopold Tower (2015) Fertig
> 23 90m Viertel Zwei Plus II (2021)
> 24 88m The Icon Vienna I (2017) In Bau
> 25 84m HoHo Aspern (2017) Vor Baubeginn
> 26 80m Hochhaus Dresdner Straße (offen)
> 27 80m Nordbahnhof I (offen)
> 28 80m Nordwestbahnhof I (bis 2025)
> 29 80m Nordwestbahnhof II (bis 2025)
> 30 80m Nordwestbahnhof III (bis 2025)
> 31 80m Nordwestbahnhof IV (bis 2025)
> 32 73m Hochhaus Eislaufverein (2019) „Nachdenkpause“ = Überarbeitung
> 33 70m Asfinag Zentrale (2020) Verschoben
> 34 66m Nordbahnhof II (bis 2025)
> 35 66m Nordbahnhof III (bis 2025)
> 36 66m Nordbahnhof IV (bis 2025)
> 37 65m My Sky Monte Laa (2017) In Bau
> 38 60m Nordbahnhof V (bis 2025)
> 39 60m Nordbahnhof VI (bis 2025)
> 40 60m Nordbahnhof VII (bis 2025)
> 41 60m The Icon Vienna II (2017)
> 42 60m Skytower Buwog (2016)
> 43 60m Quartier Belvedere Central (2018)
> 44 60m Komet Gründe (2018)
> 45 60m Baufeld B.03 Hauptbahnhof (2018)
> 46 60m Am Schweizer Garten I (2019)
> 47 60m Am Schweizer Garten II (2019)
> 48 60m Am Schweizer Garten III (2019)
> 49 60m Park Apartments I (2018) In Bau
> 50 60m Park Apartments II (2018) In Bau
> 51 60m Park Apartments III (2018) In Bau
> 52 60m Park Apartments IV (2018) In Bau
> 53 60m Park Apartments V (2018) In Bau
> 54 Quartier Belvedere Mitte 60m In Bau
> 
> Ist in Arbeit. Weitere Renders werden folgen.



AKTUELLER STAND:

TRIIIPPLE: CA 30 % ROHBAU FERTIG (3 HOCHHÄUSER) 114,110,103M
HOHO FERTIG 80M
MARINA TOWER IN BAU 136M
DANUBE FLATS BAUBEGINN ERSTE GRUNDIERUNGEN 163M
MONTE LAA WOHNTURM FERTIG
THE ICON FERTIG 80 M
FORUM DONAUSTADT IN BAU 150M
MY SKY MONTE LAA FERTIG
ORBI-TOWER FERTIG
PARK APARTMENTS FERTIG 60M
AUSTRO CONTROL-TOWER IN BAU 137M
DC-TOWER 3 IN BAU 100M
THE MARKS (DREI HOCHHÄUSER) IN BAU 126,114,109M
Bel & Main (3 Hochhäuser wohnen und Hotel 60m) in Bau Rohbau 2/3 fertig


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (*Fertig*, In Bau)*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 256m | 1990
*Four 1 | 228m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*Tower ONE | 191m | 2022*
Omniturm | 190m | 2020
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
*Four 2 | 173m | 2023/24*
Grand Tower | 172m | 2020
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
One Forty West | 145m | 2020
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2021*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 120m | 2023/24*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*99 West | 106m | 2022
Four 4 | 100m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 43


In Planung*

Millennium Tower side | 2 Türme (unbekannte Höhe)
Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m
Hochhaus Polizeipräsidium | 145m
Grand Central | 140m
Messeeingang Süd | 124m


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Alle Hochhausprojekte in Deutschland ab 90m

Topped out*

1. Omniturm | 190m | Frankfurt
2. Grand Tower | 172m | Frankfurt
3. Marienturm | 155m | Frankfurt
4. One Forty West | 145m | Frankfurt
5. Schwabenlandtower | 107m | Fellbach


*Under construction/preparation*

1. Four | 228m, 173m, 120m, 100m | Frankfurt
2. One | 191m | Frankfurt
3. Alexander A. Tower | 150m | Berlin
4. East Side Tower | 142m | Berlin
5. The Spin | 128m | Frankfurt
6. UpperNord Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
7. Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m, 63m | Berlin
8. 99 West | 106m | Frankfurt
9. Hochhaus am Bundeskanzlerplatz | 101m | Bonn
10. Eden | 98m | Frankfurt
11. Stream Tower | 97m | Berlin
12. 160 Park View | 96m | Frankfurt
13. Riverpark Tower | 95m | Frankfurt
14. Max & Moritz | 95m & 85m | Berlin
15. Porsche Design Tower | 90m | Stuttgart


*Proposed*

1. Elbtower | 245m | Hamburg
2. Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 | 205m | Frankfurt
3. Estrel Tower | 176m | Berlin
4. Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | Berlin
5. Quartier "Knorr-Bremse" | 3 towers - 146m | Berlin
6. Grand Central | 140m | Frankfurt
7. Hochhaus "Kennedydamm 55" | 140m | Düsseldorf
8. Covivio Tower D3 | 130m | Berlin
9. Ando Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
10. Messeeingang Süd | 124m | Frankfurt
11. Hochhaus "Nordkap Areal" | 120m | Offenbach
12. Schönefeld Tower | 110m | Berlin
13. Elbbrückenquartier | 110m | Hamburg
14. SkyView Tower | 105m | Düsseldorf
15. Parkview | 104m, 62m | Cologne
16. Hochhaus am Goerdelerring | 100m | Leipzig
17. UTB-Turm | 100m | Berlin
18. Hivepark | 97m | Leipzig
19. Hochhaus Kennedydamm | 92m | Düsseldorf
20. Ardex Tower | 92m | Witten


----------



## S_R_G

KlausDiggy said:


> *Alle Hochhausprojekte in Deutschland ab 90m
> 
> Topped out*
> 
> 1. Omniturm | 190m | Frankfurt
> 2. Grand Tower | 172m | Frankfurt
> 3. Marienturm | 155m | Frankfurt
> 4. One Forty West | 145m | Frankfurt
> 
> 
> *Under construction/preparation*
> 
> 1. Four | 228m, 173m, 120m, 100m | Frankfurt
> 2. One | 191m | Frankfurt
> 3. Alexander A. Tower | 150m | Berlin
> 4. East Side Tower | 142m | Berlin
> 5. The Spin | 128m | Frankfurt
> 6. UpperNord Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
> 7. Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m, 63m | Berlin
> 8. Hochhaus am Bundeskanzlerplatz | 101m | Bonn
> 9. Eden | 98m | Frankfurt
> 10. Stream Tower | 97m | Berlin
> 11. 160 Park View | 96m | Frankfurt
> 12. Riverpark Tower | 95m | Frankfurt
> 13. Max & Moritz | 95m & 85m | Berlin
> 14. Porsche Design Tower | 90m | Stuttgart
> 
> 
> *Proposed*
> 
> 1. Elbtower | 245m | Hamburg
> 2. Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 | 205m | Frankfurt
> 3. Estrel Tower | 176m | Berlin
> 4. Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | Berlin
> 5. Quartier "Knorr-Bremse" | 3 towers - 146m | Berlin
> 6. Grand Central | 140m | Frankfurt
> 7. Hochhaus "Kennedydamm 55" | 140m | Düsseldorf
> 8. Covivio Tower D3 | 130m | Berlin
> 9. Ando Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
> 10. Messeeingang Süd | 124m | Frankfurt
> 11. Hochhaus "Nordkap Areal" | 120m | Offenbach
> 12. Schönefeld Tower | 110m | Berlin
> 13. Elbbrückenquartier | 110m | Hamburg
> 14. 99 West | 106m | Frankfurt
> 15. SkyView Tower | 105m | Düsseldorf
> 16. Parkview | 104m, 62m | Cologne
> 17. Hochhaus am Goerdelerring | 100m | Leipzig
> 18. UTB-Turm | 100m | Berlin
> 19. Hivepark | 97m | Leipzig
> 20. Hochhaus Kennedydamm | 92m | Düsseldorf
> 21. Ardex Tower | 92m | Witten



Gute Zusammenstellung. Danke.

Ich habe schon richtig Vorfreude auf den Elbtower.


----------



## Kleist D

… der Wohnturm in Fellbach b. Stuttgart fehlt m.E. noch oder ist der schon fertig gestellt ?


----------



## eibomz

Danke für die Liste aber das 99 West (106 m) in Frankfurt ist nicht proposed sondern im Bau.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Der Kennedydamm in Düsseldorf wird so nice. 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass in Wien in der Donau City nach den Danube Flats, _DC Tower 2_ und _DC Tower 3_ erstmal Schluss ist?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ich habe den Schwabenlandtower und den 99 West noch zu den U/C hinzugefügt.


----------



## Dreidecker

KubicaMaster said:


> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass in Wien in der Donau City nach den Danube Flats, _DC Tower 2_ und _DC Tower 3_ erstmal Schluss ist?


Erstmal ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Es gibt gar keine Grundstücke mehr, die noch bebaut, also hoch bebaut, werden könnten.
Hinten in eine Lücke kommt noch DC Flats, das wird nur 60 m hoch, und vorne zur Donau hin, auf die überplattete Autobahn, kommen noch ein paar fünfgeschoßige Wohnhäuser, offenbar aus Gründen der Statik, und dann geistert noch ein Gebäude herum, von dem keiner weiß, was es werden soll, ich glaube, um die 40 oder 50 m, das wars dann auch schon. Das Problem ist, dass man auf den Autobahn-Deckel, der vorn vorbeigeht, nichts Hohes draufbauen kann.
Ein Grundstück gibt es noch hinter den Y-Bauten der UNO-City, aber das gehört, glaube ich, zur UNO, und hat eine Widmung für 120 m, und wird derzeit offenbar nicht benötigt.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Sehr schade  
Die Donaucity hätte wirklich das Potenzial zu einen anständigen Cluster wie La Defence.


----------



## Dreidecker

Ja, dadurch, dass die DC Flats und DC Living nur 60 m hoch werden bzw. sind, weil man die Widmung nicht verändern wollte, hat man ein großes Potenzial für eine ordentliche Skyline vergeben. Nun ragt der DC 1 aus einer Gruppe von 40 bis 100 m hohen Gebäuden 220 m hoch empor - wie sieht denn das aus? Und dadurch, dass der DC2 nicht mehr in der Optik des DC 1 errichtet wird, verliert das herausragende Haupt-Ensemble noch seinen Ensemble-Charakter und so wird die DC eine beliebige Ansammlung von einigen Hochhäusern. Es war ja auch der DC3 ursprünglich auf 140 m gewidmet, was die Gruppe schön abgerundet hätte, aber nun baut man ihn nur 100 m hoch. Bin neugierig, ob zumindest die Danube Flats auf der anderen Seite der Wagramer Straße das Ganze noch irgendwie retten können...


----------



## rheintram

Wenn man wollte dann ließen sich dort schon noch einige Bauplätze aktivieren. Da gibt es ja auch einiges an niedrigem Bestand, der nicht so hochwertig ist, als das er nicht weichen könnte. Ecke Wagramer-Straße/Julius-Payer-Gasse wäre z.B. zukünftig ein sehr cooler Bauplatz. Die UNO-Garage neben der U-Bahn Station könnte man auch durch einen Turm mit integriertem Parkhaus ersetzen, das Arcotel sollte perspektivisch auch einem 200m Turm weichen usw.


----------



## Dreidecker

Julius Payer-Gasse/Wagramerstraße sollte schon einmal hoch bebaut werden, aber die Anwohner haben das verhindert, ebenso beim Arcotel, da gab es auch einen früheren Entwurf von Peichl mit 120 m, verhindert von den Kaisermühlenern, die nicht wollten, dass die Badeplätzchen beschattet werden...


----------



## eibomz

Das schaffen auch nur die öffentlich- rechtlichen. Einen Diskurs über Hochhausbau (Schwerpunkt Deutschland/Schweiz) führen und dabei Frankfurt komplett außen vor lassen? Also Reschpeggt!! Das muss man erst mal hinkriegen!
Immerhin weiß ich jetzt wie toll es sich in der Provinz anfühlt, aus 72 Metern nach draußen zu schauen! Und da sind sogar noch 3 Stockwerke mehr! Der Wahnsinn. Köln ist DIE Hochhausmetropole!









Architektur und urbane Konzepte - Neue Wolkenkratzer im Stadtbild


Wohnen im Hochhaus - das kann sehr glamourös sein; in einer Penthouse-Etage mit eigenem Fahrstuhl zur Tiefgarage. Oder aber sehr unglamourös; im heruntergekommenen Sozialbau-Ghetto am Stadtrand. Ein Bauwerk ist Prestigeobjekt, das nächste Bausünde. Ausgedient hat das Hochhaus jedenfalls noch...




www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Heinrich Harrer

Hatten Frankfurt wohl einfach nicht auf dem Schirm 🙁


----------



## eibomz

Frankfurt bleibt Mekka der HH Fans, aber Berlin holt (bestimmt irgendwann mal) auf








Urbanes Wohnen: Frankfurt bleibt das Mekka für Hochhaus-Fans – Berlin holt auf


Deutschlands höchster Wohnturm steht seit Kurzem in Frankfurt. Auch preislich geht es dort wie auch andernorts für Käufer hoch hinaus.




www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## UNIT-er

eibomz said:


> Frankfurt bleibt Mekka der HH Fans, aber Berlin holt (bestimmt irgendwann mal) auf


Wir Hamburger haben es halt einfach drauf, überall unsere Fanbase und Follower zu etablieren...


----------



## KlausDiggy

---


----------



## Dreidecker

In Linz/Donau werden drei weitere Hochhäuser geplant!
Und der Quadrill Tower wurde auf 109m erhöht, Baubeginn soll demnächst sein, jetzt wird der Bauplatz freigemacht.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Top 25 höchsten Hochhäuser nach Stadt in Deutschland

Built , U/C , Pro , O/H , Demo*


FrankfurtBerlin...CologneMunichHamburgDüsseldorfEssen...Bonn...Leipzig...MannheimOffenbachStuttgartHanoverDortmund*288 m*​*175 m*​*149 m*​*155 m*​*245 m*​*125 m*​*135 m*​*163 m*​*143 m*​*102 m*​*120 m*​*90 m*​*92 m*​*91 m*​*259 m*​*150 m*​*147 m*​*155 m*​*110 m*​*125 m*​*127 m*​*115 m*​*100 m*​*101 m*​*120 m*​*75 m*​*91 m*​*88 m*​*257 m*​*150 m*​*145 m*​*146 m*​*110 m*​*123 m*​*106 m*​*102 m*​*97 m*​*101 m*​*75 m*​*75 m*​*83.5 m*​*70 m*​*233 m*​*146 m*​*133 m*​*126 m*​*108 m*​*120 m*​*92 m*​*100 m*​*96 m*​*101 m*​*75 m*​*73 m*​*82 m*​*70 m*​*208 m*​*140 m*​*112 m*​*115 m*​*101 m*​*115 m*​*85 m*​*72 m*​*95.5 m*​*97 m*​*75 m*​*70 m*​*73 m*​*70 m*​*206 m*​*134 m*​*109 m*​*114 m*​*98 m*​*108 m*​*82 m*​*70 m*​*65 m*​*86 m*​*70 m*​*70 m*​*70 m*​*67 m*​*200 m*​*130 m*​*105 m*​*113 m*​*97 m*​*105 m*​*78 m*​*68 m*​*65 m*​*83 m*​*70 m*​*70 m*​*68 m*​*66 m*​*200 m*​*125 m*​*104 m*​*103 m*​*90 m*​*95 m*​*77 m*​*67 m*​*65 m*​*83 m*​*70 m*​*24 fl*​*67.5 m*​*65 m*​*191 m*​*125 m*​*103 m*​*101 m*​*90 m*​*93 m*​*69 m*​*67 m*​*63 m*​*65 m*​*68 m*​*23 fl*​*18 fl*​*60 m*​*190 m*​*120 m*​*102 m*​*99 m*​*90 m*​*92 m*​*63 m*​*65 m*​*60 m*​*61 m*​*62 m*​*23 fl*​*18 fl*​*60 m*​*190 m*​*119 m*​*102 m*​*93 m*​*88 m*​*90 m*​*63 m*​*65 m*​*60 m*​*52 m*​*61 m*​*66 m*​*17 fl*​*60 m*​*186 m*​*119 m*​*99 m*​*88 m*​*86 m*​*89 m*​*61 m*​*59 m*​*56 m*​*52 m*​*60 m*​*66 m*​*17 fl*​*60 m*​*185 m*​*110 m*​*95 m*​*87 m*​*85 m*​*87 m*​*60 m*​*56 m*​*55 m*​*14 fl*​*60 m*​*65 m*​*17 fl*​*60 m*​*180 m*​*110 m*​*90 m*​*86 m*​*85 m*​*84 m*​*60 m*​*15 fl*​*55 m*​*14 fl*​*20 fl*​*64 m*​* 60 m*​*60 m*​*178 m*​*106 m*​*89 m*​*85 m*​*83 m*​*75 m*​*59 m*​*15 fl*​*53 m*​*14 fl*​*18 fl*​*63 m*​*16 fl*​*60 m*​*175 m*​*103 m*​*26 fl*​*85 m*​*78 m*​*75 m*​*58 m*​*14 fl*​*50 m*​*14 fl*​*17 fl*​*61 m*​*16 fl*​*60 m*​*170 m*​*103 m*​*85 m*​*84 m*​*77 m*​*74 m*​*57 m*​*14 fl*​*50 m*​*14 fl*​*16 fl*​*61 m*​*16 fl*​*60 m*​*170 m*​*102 m*​*84 m*​*84 m*​*75 m*​*72 m*​*54 m*​*13 fl*​*50 m*​*14 fl*​*15 fl*​*60 m*​*16 fl*​*54 m*​*166 m*​*100 m*​*82 m*​*83 m*​*75 m*​*70 m*​*52 m*​*13 fl*​*16 fl*​*14 fl*​*15 fl*​*60 m*​*16 fl*​*50 m*​*159 m*​*100 m*​*80 m*​*76 m*​*75 m*​*70 m*​*51 m*​*13 fl*​*16 fl*​*14 fl*​*15 fl*​*60 m*​*15 fl*​*50 m*​*157 m*​*99 m*​*77 m*​*76 m*​*73 m*​*70 m*​*50 m*​*13 fl*​*16 fl*​*14 fl*​*15 fl*​*60 m*​*15 fl*​*17 fl*​*155 m*​*98 m*​*76 m*​*75 m*​*73 m*​*69 m*​*15 fl*​*13 fl*​*16 fl*​*14 fl*​*15 fl*​*60 m*​*15 fl*​*17 fl*​*155 m*​*97 m*​*75 m*​*75 m*​*72 m*​*68 m*​*15 fl*​*12 fl*​*16 fl*​*13 fl*​*14 fl*​*60 m*​*15 fl*​*17 fl*​*155 m*​*95 m*​*74 m*​*72 m*​*72 m*​*67 m*​*15 fl*​*12 fl*​*16 fl*​*13 fl*​*14 fl*​*60 m*​*54 m*​*15 fl*​*154 m*​*93.5 m*​*73 m*​*70 m*​*70 m*​*65 m*​*15 fl*​*12 fl*​*16 fl*​*13 fl*​*14 fl*​*60 m*​*50 m*​*15 fl*​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


*COM, **U/C*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 256m | 1990
*Four 1 | 233m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*Tower ONE | 191m | 2022*
Omniturm | 190m | 2020
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
Grand Tower | 180m | 2020
*Four 2 | 178m | 2023/24*
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
One Forty West | 145m | 2020
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2021*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 125m | 2023/24*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*99 West | 106m | 2022
Four 4 | 105m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 43*


*APP/Pro*

Millennium Tower 1 | 260m+
Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m
Hochhaus Neue Oper | 190m
Das Präsidium | 175m
Millennium Tower 2 | 150m+
Icoon Tower | 140m
Messeeingang Süd | 124m


----------



## erbse

Mal ehrlich - so richtig sinnvoll sind besonders hohe Hochhäuser praktisch nirgendwo. Außer da, wo es wirklich sehr starke Limitierungen hinsichtlich des Bauplatzes gibt, vor allem geographisch bedingt (etwa Hong Kong und New York). Rund um Berlin und selbst innerhalb des Stadtgebietes gibt es mehr als genug Raum, eine gesunde Dichte und neue urbane Kieze wie ein neues Kreuzberg oder Schöneberg zu schaffen. Das täte der Metropolregion viel besser als ein Haufen Prestige-Wolkenkratzer, die ressourcentechnisch sehr problematisch sind.












Zudem ist auch die Flexibilität solcher großen Baumassen sehr eingeschränkt.
Resilienter, nachhaltiger, anpassungsfähiger und lebendiger Städtebau sieht einfach anders aus.

Da dürfen wir endlich mal aus den Fehlern des 20. Jahrhunderts lernen, siehe auch die ganzen Plattenbau-Projekte in aller Welt (viel besser sind doch die meisten aktuellen Hochhäuser kaum, mal ehrlich):


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Tallest buildings by city in Germany


Frankfurt am Main (Hesse)*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m (300m with antenna) | 56 fl

Frankfurt, Bethmannstraße, Blick zur Commerzbank (view of the Commerzbank) by HEN-Magonza, auf Flickr

*Bonn (NRW)*

Post Tower | 162.5m | 41 fl

Godesburg by Guenter KONZ-BEYER, Bad Erlach, auf Flickr

*Cologne (NRW)*

Kölnturm | 148.5m (165.5m with antenna) | 43 fl

KölnTurm by Helge Winter, auf Flickr

*Bremerhaven (Bremen)*

Atlantic Hotel Sail City | 147m (86 excluding its spire) | 23 fl

ATLANTIC Hotel SAIL City, Bremerhaven (Deutschland) by Lothar Monshausen, auf Flickr

*Munich (Bavaria)*

Uptown München | 146m | 38 fl

O2 Tower (3:4) by Thomas Cloer, auf Flickr

*Jena (Thuringia) *

Jentower | 144.5m (159.6m with antenna) | 32 fl

Jentower Jena by Christian Haecker, auf Flickr

*Leipzig (Saxony)*

City Hochhaus | 142m (155m with antenna) | 34 fl

Leipzig - City-Hochhaus by Sascha Schröder, auf Flickr

*Nürnberg (Bavaria)*

Business Tower Nürnberg | 135m | 34 fl

Business-Tower - Nürnberg by Stefan, auf Flickr

*Essen (NRW)*

Westenergie-Turm (former RWE-Turm) | 127m (162m with antenna) | 30 fl

Essen - Aalto und RWE-Turm by Friedhelm Bick, auf Flickr

*Berlin (Berlin)*

Park Inn Berlin | 125m (149,5m wit antennas) | 41 fl








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Dr._Chriss

Treptowers | 125m | 32 fl








by Axel Mauruszat, Wikimedia Commons

*Düsseldorf (NRW)*

ARAG-Turm | 125m | 32 fl

ARAG-Tower by pittigliani2005, auf Flickr

*Offenbach (Hesse)*

City Tower | 120m (140m with antenna) | 32 fl

Offenbacher City Tower by Oliver Weiner, auf Flickr

*Lübeck (Schleswig-Holstein)*

Maritim Travemünde | 119m | 35 fl

Travemünde by Oliver Laskowsky, auf Flickr

*Augsburg (Bavaria)*

Augsburg Hotelturm | 115m (167m with antenna) | 35 fl

Hoteltum Augsburg by osti_1, auf Flickr

*Hamburg (Hamburg)*

Elbphilharmonie | 110m | 26 fl

Hamburg -Elbphilharmonie by Norbert Wegner, auf Flickr

*Fellbach (Baden-Württemberg)*

Schwabenlandtower | 107m | 34 fl (On hold)








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:MTheiler (CC BY-SA 4.0)

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg)*

Collini-Center | 102m | 32 fl








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Randy43

*Chemnitz (Saxony)*

Mercure Hotel Kongress Chemnitz | 97m | 29 fl

Mercure Hotel Kongress Chemnitz by Event Hotels, auf Flickr

*Mainz (Rhineland-Palatinate)*

Bonifazius Türme | 94.7m | 24 fl

Ohne Titel by Dirk, auf Flickr

*Hanover (Lower Saxony)*

Hochhaus der Stadtwerke | 92m | 23 fl

Ihme-Zentrum by pittigliani2005, auf Flickr

*Dortmund (NRW)*

RWE-Turm | 91m (100m with antenna) | 21 fl








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mbdortmund

*Potsdam (Brandenburg)*

Stern-Plaza | 91m | 24 fl








source: ebay-kleinanzeigen.de

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg)*

Porsche Design Tower | 90m | 25 fl








by Alexander Migl (CC BY-SA 4.0)

*Bochum (NRW)*

Exzenterhaus | 89m | 23 fl

Exzenterhaus Bochum (1 von 1) by Michael Stauffenberg, auf Flickr

*Frankfurt/Oder (Brandenburg)*

Oderturm | 89m | 25 fl

Der Oderturm by Brianne Markowski, auf Flickr


CityBuilding NameHeightFrankfurt/MainCommerzbank Tower259.0 m​BonnPost tower162.5 m​KölnKölnturm148.5 m​BremerhavenAtlantic Hotel Sail City147.0 m​MünchenUptown München146.0 m​JenaJentower144.5 m​LeipzigCity Hochhaus142.0 m​NürnbergBusiness Tower135.0 m​EssenWestenergie-Turm127.0 m​BerlinPark Inn & Treptowers125.0 m​DüsseldorfARAG-Tower125.0 m​OffenbachCity tower120.0 m​Lübeck (Travemünde)Maritim Travemünde119.0 m​AugsburgHotelturm Augsburg115.0 m​HamburgElbphilharmonie110.0 m​FellbachSchwabenlandtower107.0 m​MannheimCollini-Center102.0 m​Timmendorfer StrandMaritim ClubHotel101.0 m​ChemnitzMercure Kongress Hotel97.0 m​BielefeldTelekom Hochhaus95.5 m​MainzBonifazius-Türme95.0 m​HannoverStadtwerke Hochhaus92.0 m​DortmundRWE-Turm91.0 m​PotsdamStern-Plaza91.0 m​StuttgartPorsche Design Tower90.0 m​BraunschweigPosthochhaus90.0 m​BochumExzenterhaus89.0 m​Frankfurt/OderOderturm89.0 m​EschbornDB Corporate Center A89.0 m​LangenAlpha-Hochhaus87.0 m​SchleswigWikingturm85.0 m​KielWohnturm Kurt-Schumacher-Platz (Weißer Riese)85.0 m​BüsumHochhaus Büsum85.0 m​KaiserslauternRathaus Kaiserslautern84.0 m​BremenWeser-Tower82.0 m​UlmUniversum Center82.0 m​Neu-IsenburgFrankfurter Straße 18482.0 m​KarlsruheLandesversicherungsanstalt Baden-Württemberg82.0 m​WolfsburgTheodor-Heuss-Straße 7482.0 m​KoblenzVerwaltungsgebäude Debeka-Versicherungen80.0 m​ErlangenLanger Johann80.0 m​RostockWiro Hochhaus77.0 m​PforzheimSparkasse Pforzheim75.0 m​Halle/SaaleAm Bruchsee 1273.0 m​DuisburgCitibank Tower72.0 m​LudwigsburgWüstenrot-Hochhaus72.0 m​LörrachLörracher Rathaus72.0 m​


----------



## [email protected]

Meine Top 5 (Kombination aus Clusterwirkung + Höhe & Qualität der einzelnen Hochhäuser)

1. Frankfurt
2. Wien
3. Düsseldorf
4. Berlin
5. Essen


----------



## goschio

1. Frankfurt
2. Düsseldorf
3. Wien
4. Hamburg
5. Köln


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Neues höchstes Gebäude auf dem Millennium-Tower-Gelände vorgestellt.
Der Bau des Sparda Bank Towers (124m) hat offiziell begonnen.
Der Porsche Design Tower wird nun vom Projektentwickler Groß & Partner als Büroturm realisiert. Vorläufige Bezeichnung ist Tower X und die 100 Meter sind auch wieder möglich.
Erweiterung der EZB mit möglichem 100m-Hochhaus vorgeschlagen.

COM*,* *U/C*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 257m | 1990
*Four 1 | 233m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
Tower ONE | 191m | 2022
Omniturm | 190m | 2019
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
Grand Tower | 180m | 2020
*Four 2 | 178m | 2023/24*
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
One Forty West | 145m | 2020
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2022*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 125m | 2023/24*
*Sparda Bank Tower | 124m | 2025*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
Senckenberg-Turm | 106m | 2022
*Four 4 | 105m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 44


APP, Pro*

Millennium Tower 1 | 288m
Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m
Hochhaus Neue Oper | 190m
Das Präsidium | 175m
Millennium Tower 2 | 157m
Icoon Tower | 140m
Tower X | 100m+
ECB Erweiterung | 100m Source


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich*


_by me_


----------



## erbse

Wenn Zürich kein einziges dieser Hochhäuser gebaut hätte, wäre das deutlich besser für das Stadtbild. 
Die sind alle sowas von langweilig, banal und Allerweltsdurchschnittsware...


----------



## KlausDiggy

Prime Tower ist dabei eine Ausnahme. Ein wirklich schöner Turm.


----------

